# Star Bottling Works - Ginger ale bottle - Sudbury Ontario



## RCO (Jan 4, 2015)

another find from last weekend that I had been wanting to post to site as well . found this small 7 oz green ginger ale bottle which is rather common except its for a bottler I haven't seen much of before and not a bottle I've seen before . the bottle book lists star bottling works in Sudbury as from 1925-1953 then in 54 they added ltd to name and operated into 60's  , since this bottle doesn't have ltd on bottle going to assume its from late 40's-early 50's period . there is also a star bottling works of same name listed in Oshawa however it only operated until 1944 . Sudbury was sort of a mining boom town back then so there is a lot of bottles from that city but previously only ginger ales from there I had seen were Silver Foam and Canada dry .  don't think there's really anyone on here from northern Ontario who might know anything else about this bottle but though it was a neat find and in rather good condition with most of its acl still there  .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 5, 2015)

According to these sources, Star Bottling Works in Sudbury, Canada was established in *1918*





https://books.google.com/books?id=-RzaAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA93&dq=star+bottling+sudbury&hl=en&sa=X&ei=56mpVNz1NY2xogTUoIHYBQ&ved=0CC0Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=star%20bottling%20sudbury&f=false

https://books.google.com/books?id=DL0bjwbGZ84C&pg=PA206&dq=star+bottling+works+sudbury+canada&hl=en&sa=X&ei=maKqVKOjEZCtoQSrroHAAw&ved=0CDIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=star%20bottling%20works%20sudbury%20canada&f=false


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Bottle...great graphic even in all white!....is that a Consumers triangle on the base?...they did not have much in the way of date codes on some of their bottles.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2015)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Nice Bottle...great graphic even in all white!....is that a Consumers triangle on the base?...they did not have much in the way of date codes on some of their bottles.


yes that is a consumer glass triangle on the base , the bottle photographed really well I though , really clear image of the white star design


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a variation I came across but know nothing about including the date or glass maker ...


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 9, 2015)

Excellent graphic!...and it's a 12 ounce. Oh I see it's from the site that has the Kist bottles...I don't recall seeing that one.


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2015)

there is also a 10 oz ? clear bottle from this company that is a bit more common I've seen online or in antique stores a couple times before , I think it had sort of a yellowish colour label . don't have a picture of it . there was a number of bottlers in Sudbury and this isn't one I'm that familiar with


----------

